# Center channel design. Any forseen problems or drawback with this design?



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I have been throwing around the idea of building a big center channel since most content come form there during watching TV and movies. 

Drivers would be 

Woofer: Peerless 830656 X2
PR's: Peerless 830880 X4 (2 per woofer)
Dome mid: Dayton Audio RS52AN-8
Tweeter: Vifa NE19VTS-04

I will prob find another tweeter as that one is 4 ohms. I want to use a pre-built Dayton passive for the time being, and the tweet section is setup for a 8 ohm tweet. Then I can model and take measurements to build my own. 

So this is how I was looking at making the layout. 










Do you think their are any draw backs or problems that might arise form this setup?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Have you seen this?

http://zaphaudio.com/ZD3C-enclosure-vented.pdf

Zaph|Audio - ZDT3.5


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> http://zaphaudio.com/ZD3C-enclosure-vented.pdf
> 
> Zaph|Audio - ZDT3.5


I have not seen that one. I think I may go that route since the whole design is there. I remember seeing the tower versions of that. I didnt know there was a center channel design. 

Thanks, that will save me alot of time and frustrations.


----------

